# coming soon...



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2013)

some new things you'll see coming to JKI very soon....


----------



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2013)

better pic


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice looking Jon!


----------



## cclin (Mar 9, 2013)

BaBa cutlery-sakai ichiji? blue#1 & white#1??


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.baba-hamono.com/ 

I do not know them, but they must be good.


----------



## dmccurtis (Mar 11, 2013)

I was just looking at their site, funnily enough.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 11, 2013)

i saw these too somewhere.....


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2013)

i just need some free time to take pictures of all of the new stuff we have in... sadly, its 2:30am and i'm at work sharpening knives and answering e-mails


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 11, 2013)

JBroida said:


> better pic


hope, its single beveled funayuki and not mioroshi..


----------



## Miles (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Beohbe (Mar 12, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 420layersofdank (Mar 12, 2013)

Such a sexy thang


----------



## chuck239 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey, how are those photos coming? Haha. Staying busy I see.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 19, 2013)

Trying to get stuff done... But about 100 emails to go before then


----------

